
How to write your first multi-user VR experience (on the web) - haydenlee
https://github.com/haydenjameslee/networked-aframe/blob/master/docs/Tutorial:%20Create%20your%20first%20Networked-Aframe%20experience.md
======
haydenlee
Author of the article and of the Networked-Aframe library here. Would love to
hear about any issues you run into and happy to help solve any problems.

